# Meinungen  Napoleon Total War



## Japp3rt (25. Mai 2010)

Guten Tag,

ich bin auf der suche nach nem neuen strategie spiel und da viel mir napoleon total war ein nun würde ich gerne wissen wem das spiel gut gefällt und falls er empire total war auch hatte ob es wirklich ne ganze ecke besser is??
andere vorschläge höre ich auch gern aber ich halte von c&c 4 gar nichts und siedler 7 auch nicht aber siedler 7 aufgrund des kopierschutzes.  
Company of heroes spiele ich übrigens auch schon seit einigen jahren

vielen dank schonmal für EURE MEINUNGEN


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2010)

Kennst Du denn das Spielprinzip? Das ist halt schon komplett anders als CoH.

- in rundenbasierter Welt/Europakarte kannst Du Armeen verschieben, bauaufträge in Deinen Städten abgeben usw.
- nur wenn Du eine Stadt oder andere Armee angreifst, kommt es zu einem Kampf
- das ist dann Echtzeit, wobei Du dann mehrere "Gruppen" hast, die Du strategisch anordnen, bewegen usw. kannst, also zB 4 Trupps mit je 40 Musketenschützen, 2 Trupps mit je 20 Reitern und dazu 2 Trupps mit je 2 Kanonen. 

Is also nicht so wie bei den meisten Strategiespielen, dass alles in Echtzeit ist, Du Ressorcen abbaust, Gebäude platzierst usw.


Das Spiel ist aber auf jeden Fall gut, wenn einem auch die quasi Vorgänger wie Medieval Total Wars usw. geafllen haben. Über Steam kannst Du ja mal die Demo testen.


----------



## Japp3rt (26. Mai 2010)

also das spiel prinzip kenn ich natürlich da ich die ganzen vorgägner gespielt habe  aber ebend empire total war und napoleon total war sich extrem ähnlich sein sollen und für fast das selbe spiel nochmal will ich keine 30 euro verschwenden

also würdest du mir empfehlen das ruhig für 30 euro zu kaufen?
hast du empire total war gespielt ??

das mit coh war nur ne anmerkung das ich das ebenfalls schon lagne habe aber ebend gemerkt habe das das hier beliebt is was ich übrigens sehr gut finde weil das spiel einfach super ist und wirklich wieder einmal passt auch der spruch "ein blindes huhn findet auch mal ein korn" in dem fall relic


----------



## herethic (26. Mai 2010)

Also ich bin nicht wirklich überzeugt von Napoleon,weil man 30€ für ein paar Kampagnen und 1-2 Fraktionen Völker ausgibt.

Dann doch lieber Empire:Total War (das man bei amazon.co.uk für 24€ bekommt )mit 13 Fraktionen,13 Kampagnen einer viel größeren Welt etc.

Wenn man sich dann noch das Erweiterungspack für E:TW holt hat man 5 neue Fraktonen,eine neue Kampagne und ~50 neue Einheiten.


----------



## Japp3rt (26. Mai 2010)

ok das klingt interessant aber wie schaut das mit den kampagnen aus das sind doch einmal die von napoleon in europa russland und ägypten
gibts da nicht so ne quasi große kampagne das man da dann frankreich england preußen etc spielen kann??


----------



## Opheliac (27. Mai 2010)

Ist einmal Napoleons Kampagne unterteilt in Italien, Ägypten, Europa + Waterloo Map und eine Kampagne der Koalitionstruppen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Japp3rt (27. Mai 2010)

aha k das sieht schonmal interessant aus und was genau sind diese kampagnen mit den koalitiosntruppen???
Also was muss ich da erreichen und machen?


----------



## Opheliac (27. Mai 2010)

Die Ziele sind:

Österreich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Großbritannien



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Preußen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Russland



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Japp3rt (28. Mai 2010)

aso dankeschön für die screenshots
dann ist das in dem sinne wie bei empire total war nur das indien und amerika nicht mehr existieren
findet ihr das die gefechte auch nach einiger zeit nicht langweilig und monoton werden oder wie schaut das mit ner kaufempfehlung aus??


----------



## herethic (28. Mai 2010)

> findet ihr das die gefechte auch nach einiger zeit nicht langweilig und  monoton werden


So schwer es mir auch fällt:Ja!

Langweillig wirds spätestens ab dem Zeitpunkt wenn du alle Truppen rekrutritieren kannst (und mit ihnen schon gespielt hast).

Die Terrains unterscheiden sich nicht großartig etc.

Und Belagerungen laufen immer gleich ab.



> oder wie schaut das mit ner kaufempfehlung aus??


E:TW aus England+evt.das Erweiterungspack für 15€ (alternativ Steam nutzen).Und wenn Napoleon nur noch 10€ oder 20€ kostet holst du es dir.



> dann ist das in dem sinne wie bei empire total war nur das indien und  amerika nicht mehr existieren


Es gibt mehr Provinzen in Europa


----------



## Japp3rt (29. Mai 2010)

aso ok danke
dann warte ich also noch etwas


----------

